

After evidence of fraud, Indiegogo responds by deleting anti-fraud guarantee - spaky
http://pando.com/2014/04/03/after-pando-shows-clear-evidence-of-fraud-on-indiegogo-company-responds-by-deleting-anti-fraud-guarantee/

======
kyrra
It seems silly for any company to say that they can stop "any and all cases of
fraud". That's just impossible. If they had a mechanism to prevent all fraud,
it would be worth billions of dollars (assuming it could be applied to payment
processors).

~~~
spaky
Agreed. For me the issue here seems to be more around their handling of the
issue. The new wording of their policy seems more sane/better to me. But they
need to address the issue in an open manner ASAP.

